# Talented Lady Hunter



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2019)

So a guy decided to take his girlfriend Deer Hunting.
While posting her at a good spot, he told her he was going down along the swamp farther, but if she shoots a Deer, she should just fill out the tag & tie it to an ear, and he'll be back in awhile to gut it & drag it for her.
So a little while later a Big Doe comes walking along.
She drops the Doe with one shot, fills out the tag & ties it to an ear.
She sits down on a rock to eat a Sandwich, and all of a sudden the Deer gets up & runs away.
She immediately begins following all the kicked up leaves from the running Deer.
Then "Bang"---"Bang", she hears 2 shots.
Next thing you know she sees a guy gutting her Deer.
She says excuse me Sir, but I believe that's my Deer.
The guy laughs, and says, "You don't know what you're talking about Lady, I just shot this deer."
She replies, "But I believe that's my Tag on the Ear".
The guy shakes his head, and says, "Lady, if you can Tag them while their running, you can have it", as he goes on his way, muttering to himself.


Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 15, 2019)

Bear, LMAO!


----------

